# Lang owners . . . does your Lang cook food fast?



## ndelo (Mar 25, 2017)

I've had the Lang 36 for a few years now and am noticing that, always, I finish 10lb pork butts and 13 lb (both untrimmed weights) in around 7 - 8 hours @250. Is this normal?

Now some times my temps spike to 260ish or drop to 240ish, but its within that range the whole time. I never wrap the briskets, but wrap the pork butts. Also, ribs cook faster than I would think too.

My temp reading are both done at the lid and the grate.

Are the cook times I see for things on the www for food cooked @225?

I don't have any problems with the quality of the food when it's done. It's always spot on and everyone loves it, but always I get ready for a long-haul cook, probe the meat around 6 hours and find it has passed through the stall already.

Do any other lang owners experience the same?


----------



## russmn (Mar 25, 2017)

no matter what smoker u are using these are all signs that you have a thermometer issue! Or thermometer location issue !


----------



## russmn (Mar 25, 2017)

A 10 pound butt will only be done that quickly by cooking hot!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a Lang too & they do cook food faster. Especially the 36. I think it's because the RF plate is so close to the meat that the heat from the plate + the heat from the smoke rolling over the top really cooks the meat from both sides at the same time.

Al


----------



## russmn (Mar 26, 2017)

Al does yours cook a 13 pound chunk of meat in 7 hours ? Cause that is really fast!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 26, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a Lang too & they do cook food faster. Especially the 36. I think it's because the RF plate is so close to the meat that the heat from the plate + the heat from the smoke rolling over the top really cooks the meat from both sides at the same time.
> 
> Al



Have you put a therm probe at grate level to compare the temp there with the therm in the lid? Just curios to see how close they are.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Have you put a therm probe at grate level to compare the temp there with the therm in the lid? Just curios to see how close they are.


The lid therm is right on as far as the bottom grate goes, but the top grate runs about 20 degrees hotter than the bottom.

So I drilled a hole in the lid & put another therm at the top grate level & it reads the same as a therm on the top grate.

Side to side both grates are within a couple of degrees of each other, the firebox end is a couple of degrees hotter than the other end.

I rarely put probes on the grates anymore, unless I'm going to be away from the smoker for any length of time.

The lid gauges are big 3", so I can see the temp across the yard.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2017)

russmn said:


> Al does yours cook a 13 pound chunk of meat in 7 hours ? Cause that is really fast!!


I run the Lang at 270-280 & it usually takes 1 hour or less per pound. A 10# butt or brisket would be done in around 10 hours.

Al


----------



## ob one (Mar 27, 2017)

My 26 Lang also seems to cook faster than what other brands are saying.  I like that.  I smoked 6 boston butts for my birthday party on the 10th of Feb.  I ran it at about 225 to 250 and rotated the butts from the top left to the bottom right and vice versa with the others.  The butts all weighed about 7 to 10 lbs.  they went on the smoker about 9:30 and were were pulled about 3 PM.  They were all juicy and very flavorful.  I used Jeff's rub on them.  Had about a hundred people at the party and they all commented on how good the pulled pork tasted.  So I'm very proud of my Lang.


----------



## ndelo (Apr 3, 2017)

I have checked my grate-level probe in boiling water and its accurate with 2 degrees. 

I do have the Lang 36, and when I run it I do average temps about 250.

But, yeah, everything seems to cook fast in it.


----------



## jackfalstaff (Apr 12, 2017)

I have only had my Lang 48 for 2 weeks, but every cook so far is finishing in much shorter time than in my Primo XL.  

I'm wondering if that means I need to dial back the heat to account for the radiant heat from the griddle plate.

I do use my cyberQ to monitor the grate temperature, so I know what temp I am getting at an accurate reading where the food is. 

I have an 8.5 lb pork butt on right now, and It's at 185 IT after only 5 hours. My guess is it will be done done in 7 or less. On my Primo, this would have been a 10 hour cook.


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 12, 2017)

JackFalstaff said:


> I have only had my Lang 48 for 2 weeks, but every cook so far is finishing in much shorter time than in my Primo XL.
> 
> I'm wondering if that means I need to dial back the heat to account for the radiant heat from the griddle plate.
> 
> ...



@300 I usually smoke 8.5lb butts in about 6.5 hrs. Once in a while there are a few exceptions.


----------

